# Please someone help... I’m confused



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all!

I am just wanting advise on my Syrian Freddie who is about 11 months I would say. I have noticed that he is very active recently! When I put him in his playpen, he will run around crazy fast!!! Then hop in his wheel, then hop out and run around crazy again. When I put him in his ball, he runs around crazily, banging into things etc ( I know bumping into things is normal, it’s the running that I am concerned about!!) I put toys out of his cage in his playpen so it has his sent on. Is he just having fun and very active OR stressed and looking for a way out because he doesn’t like it?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Could be stress. Add hides and cardboard boxes so he can hide if he feels he needs to. Also, the balls are very dangerous and wouldn't recommend that you use them. I have 4 hamsters and the only balls they have are connected to them.  

Playpens are more enriching and allow them to use their senses better. A ball limits that.


----------

